# Sopcast for MAC



## livefortoday649 (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know a working method of using Sopcast on the Mac?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you expecting a better (or different) answer than when you posted last week?

You said that you had a working solution using Windows...
http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/315122-sopcast-mac.html


----------



## livefortoday649 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, I was hoping that there is a solution that avoids actually loading Windows I have heard of Wine but it seems a bit technical for me in the setting up.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 12, 2010)

Try this:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1272751&tstart=0

Is there some kind of video feed you get through Sopcast that isn't offered anywhere else, perhaps somewhere else with a native Mac player?


----------



## livefortoday649 (Jun 13, 2010)

When I stream sport I click on a match then choose the Sopcast player which then should then take me into the player but with the Mac not having a version of it is a problem. I tried Crossover but not got a picture yet but the link you gave me might help. The reason for not wanting to load XP is that I would have to update it as well as OS X.


----------

